# Cheap Reward: Stephen Colbert and Elvis Costello



## Gordon Nore (Nov 24, 2009)

Last Thursday night I was watching The Colbert Report. Elvis Costello was on promoting his show, Spectacle, which is taped here in Toronto. Costello and Colbert were supposed to sing together, but, because of a raspy throat, Elvis played guitar while Colbert knocked a cover of _Cheap Reward_s right out of the park. Colbert has a kinda' Willie Nelson quality that adds a sweetness to the song.

The links on Comedy Central are geo-blocked, so I can't view them. Here's a YouTube link with the audio and a slideshow.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P-2EJOh1qVU&feature=related

Here's the Comedy Central link that I can't get...
http://www.colbertnation.com/the-colbert-report-videos/256453/november-19-2009/elvis-costello


----------



## Sukerkin (Nov 24, 2009)

Nice to see that Elvis Costello is still 'going' :tup:


----------



## Gordon Nore (Nov 24, 2009)

Sukerkin said:


> Nice to see that Elvis Costello is still 'going' :tup:



Elvis is great. I really like his show, Spectacle. He performs with his guests, of course, but his vast musical vocabulary makes him a great music journalist who can get some good conversation going. The link below shows the current line up of guests.

I watched the "guitar pull" episode -- it was a lot of fun.



> *KRIS KRISTOFFERSON, ROSANNE CASH, NORAH JONES and JOHN MELLENCAMP*
> Elvis hosts an old-fashioned "guitar pull", where singers and songwriters take turns playing tunes and telling stories - in this case, Kris Kristofferson, Norah Jones, John Mellencamp and Rosanne Cash.



Nobody gets guests like these on television, especially not all together.

http://www.bravo.ca/television/spectacle/theepisodes.asp


----------



## bluekey88 (Nov 25, 2009)

I saw hiim last year when he opened up for the Police on their tour.  It was amazing!  When he and Sting sang a duet of Allison, the entire Wachovia center wnet nuts...one of the more memorabkle concerts I've ever been to.

Peace,
Erik


----------

